#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  well test books

## stingy39

Hi guys I just uploaded Well Test ebooks for u. these are links. Maybe I will upload more If I had a time.Please wait 20 25 second when egpet redirecting u to download link.

*Al-Kallifah Abdul - Determination of Permeability using Well Test Analysis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 Abdul - Determination of Permeability using Well Test Analysis.pdf.html

*Bourdet Dominic - WELL TEST ANALYSIS THE USE OF ADVANCED INTERPRETATION MODELS

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Dominic - WELL TEST ANALYSIS THE USE OF ADVANCED INTERPRETATION MODELS.pdf.html


*Chaudhri - Gas Well Testing Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - Gas Well Testing Handbook.pdf.html


*Chaudhri - Oil Well Testing Handbook.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - Oil Well Testing Handbook.pdf.pdf.html

*M.A. Sabet - Well Test Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Sabet - Well Test Analysis.pdf.html
*Schlumberger - Downhole Testing Services
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - Downhole Testing Services.pdf.html

*Schlumberger_SWellTest_Manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*Surface_Well_Testing
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Well Test Interpretation - Schlumberger
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Test Interpretation - Schlumberger.pdf.html

*Well Testing
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Testing.PDF.html

regards,See More: well test books

----------


## zlith

thanks

----------


## praseethaknair

Hi...Can you upload the books once more...the link is dead...

----------


## 06pg22

can sm1 help me with PRESSURE TRANSIENT TESTING TEXTBOOK by JOHN LEE et. al (2003)

----------


## engg90

can you upload them again ?! 

regards

----------


## indianoilman

please re-upload bro....

----------


## zainnofear

Hello...can some1 please upload a pdf of Pressure Transient Testing by John Lee(2003)

----------


## anihita

these are really good books for all people doing well test interpretation, thanks

----------


## anihita

here are the links to some of the books mentioned above :

*Al-Kallifah Abdul - Determination of Permeability using Well Test Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Bourdet Dominic - WELL TEST ANALYSIS THE USE OF ADVANCED INTERPRETATION MODELS

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Chaudhary Gas Well Testing : Best book on well testing 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anihita

M.A. Sabet - Well Test Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger : Well Test Interpretation :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger :Surface Well Testing :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anihita

Schlumberger : Well Test Interpretation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anihita

Well Test by John Lee:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Insaani

could you please upload fresh links to these files? the current ones are not valid any more.

See More: well test books

----------


## modipoly

many thanks

----------

